# Crazy about Halloween but getting out from under my props



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I have more than a decade's worth of Halloween collection that I am going to be purging. I am in Portland Oregon. I have a two story 10 x 20 storage unit that needs emptied. I am looking for Ed Robert who usually does the West Coast Haunter Convention to give him first choice. If you know him could you let him know?

I cannot quite let go of Halloween and am keeping a few of the simpler items but Halloween takes more energy than I can muster. I will be taking pictures of the collection and post later.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. That time comes for everybody, sooner or later.
Mike


----------

